# Do you think it's bad luck to change a horse's name?



## KissTheRing (Aug 2, 2011)

I believe its bad luck- Dunno I really just have never changed anythings name. Its like if somebody randomly just started calling you Jill. Only reason I would ever change the name is if it was REALLY stupid like Cement or Wallpaper Nobody should suffer those names lol. After awhile you'll get use to it-


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

I wouldn't ever change a horse's registered name, but a barn name is fine. You should make it close to the last one though, or she might get confused.

I have a gelding I renamed Mack. His previous name was Mick and I didn't like it, so changed it to Mack. It was close enough to his old name that he had no trouble with the transition.


----------



## oh vair oh (Mar 27, 2012)

I'm sure it's probably fine, but I don't change my horses' names for superstition. And sometimes after a while, you start to really see how they reflect their personality. I had a horse named Larry, and even though that's not the prettiest name, he is definitely a "Larry" through and through. 

Luckily I got a foal so I got to name her myself this time around!


----------



## Strange (Jan 11, 2009)

I wouldn't change a horse's registered name (like SR) however I have no qualms about changing their barn name. 

If you don't like it or don't think it suits the horse, there's no reason to stick with it.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Ive only changed one horses name. My new mare, i didnt like her childish name "Bitty" so i renamed her Rumor. So far, no pianos have fallen on me. ;-)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Copperhead (Jun 27, 2012)

I don't have a problem with it.

When animals switch ownes, names sometimes change. They will be confused for a couple weeks but they will soon understand that when you say this word, it means you are talking to or about them, and they'll respond. Animals are smart. They catch on.

I don't think its bad luck. I changed 3 of my horse's names and nothing bad ever happened. I kept 2 horses names because they actully fit them. If I rehome an animal or sell a horse, I let the new owner know that I won't be affended if they changed names. It's their animal now, not mine. Changing a name is the least of my concerns when I look at a seller/adopter.

I changed my cat's name from Rudy to Gandhi. He now responds to Gandhi. I changed my other cats name from Addison so Sage. She knows her name is Sage.


----------



## Legend (Nov 15, 2011)

Umm... no, I absolutely do _not_ think its bad luck to change a horses name, but thats just my opinion... My horses old name was Nacho. I abhored it. It was what he had been called his whole life, but I wasnt about to have a horse named "Nacho". So, his name now is Legend... He learned his new name in about a month. Didnt seem to do any harm in changing his name. If your going to have a horse for 30 years, might as well give him a name you like...


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

I have no problem changing a horse's name.


----------



## corgi (Nov 3, 2009)

Like the others, a registered name should not be changed but I have no problem with changing a barn name.

My beautiful TB mix mare was sold to me with the name "Oatmeal". Horrible name for a pretty mare. She is unregistered and I changed her name to Isabella.

I like to thnk she was very appreciative of the name change. She knows her name and will come running when I call her.


----------



## oh vair oh (Mar 27, 2012)

lol, sometimes their registered name can be a doozy too. I saw a quarter horse whose name was "USmeltItUDeltIt" and I would pay the $200 or so to have it changed in a heartbeat. 

Oatmeal. LOL. Poor thing. So many unimaginative owners out there. At this polo pony barn, all the chestnut horses are "Red", all the bays are "Brownie" and all the blacks are "Blackie."


----------



## Strange (Jan 11, 2009)

corgi said:


> Like the others, a registered name should not be changed but I have no problem with changing a barn name.
> 
> My beautiful TB mix mare was sold to me with the name "Oatmeal". Horrible name for a pretty mare. She is unregistered and I changed her name to Isabella.
> 
> I like to thnk she was very appreciative of the name change. She knows her name and will come running when I call her.


Oatmeal?! 


Poor thing!


----------



## Failbhe (May 8, 2012)

I've never changed an animal's registered name, but most of my critters haven't been registered anyway. I don't think it's bad luck. 

I did take in an adult dog who's name was Zoe. MY name is Zoe. The previous owner thought it was karma or something and was very upset when she heard that I changed the dog's name to Gracie. I'm sorry... but having two Zoes in one household is just weird.


----------



## corgi (Nov 3, 2009)

To be fair, on her Coggins her name is listed as Isabella Oatmeal. LOL


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

I think it's bad luck for the_ animal_ if you change its registered name, unless you keep it for life.

How many times have we seen post after post from people looking for 'Pookie' who was renamed from 'Suzy', and her new owner called her 'Gertrude', but someone else got her and we don't know her name, but PLEASE HELP US FIND HER!!!!

It might be much easier to track down an animal if each successive owner _stopped_ changing its name. That's why I believe a registered name should never be changed, regardless of how vile someone thinks it might be.

I despise JJ's registered JC name, but I'd never change it. I'll never call him by it, so what does it matter?


----------



## corgi (Nov 3, 2009)

oh vair oh said:


> lol, sometimes their registered name can be a doozy too. I saw a quarter horse whose name was "USmeltItUDeltIt" and I would pay the $200 or so to have it changed in a heartbeat.
> 
> Oatmeal. LOL. Poor thing. So many unimaginative owners out there. At this polo pony barn, all the chestnut horses are "Red", all the bays are "Brownie" and all the blacks are "Blackie."


Hubby and I went to a working cattle ranch in Montana last May. I was assigned a red roan named "Roanie".

The cowboys admitted they were the worst with naming horses!

Oh, and Isabella came from a polo barn....so that may explain her original name.


----------



## Failbhe (May 8, 2012)

Speed Racer said:


> I think it's bad luck for the_ animal_ if you change its registered name, unless you keep it for life.
> 
> How many times have we seen post after post from people looking for 'Pookie' who was renamed from 'Suzy', and her new owner called her 'Gertrude', but someone else got her and we don't know her name, but PLEASE HELP US FIND HER!!!!
> 
> ...


Sorry SR I didn't make it very clear in my post - I meant I didn't think changing the animals call name is bad luck. Just reread that and that's not how it sounded. 

I don't know if changing an animals registered name is 'bad luck' but I definitely agree with your point about finding lost or stolen animals that have had their names changed.


----------



## Copperhead (Jun 27, 2012)

I worked at a polo facility for a while. The horses technically had names...but if the rider wanted a horse switched in the string, he would say "The chestnut" or "The bay with the blaze"

Seriously, wouldn't "Peggie" or "Hazel" been easier to say?


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Yep, it frustrates the heck out of me when I see people who have changed a horse's name a dozen times, then expects by some miracle that other folks will be able to find the animal for them, even though they don't have a clue who the last owner was, or what the animal's name was at that time.


----------



## Almond Joy (Dec 4, 2011)

One of the new lesson horses current name is Tyrone... And it doesn't fit him the least bit. He's a dapple gray appendix gelding. Tye would fit, but everyone else likes the name Sneakers :0 

Everyone calls him Sneakers, I just call him Tye.


----------



## Cinder (Feb 20, 2011)

I have never personally changed a horse's name, but my cousin's instructor changed a four-year-old mare's name from Phoenix to Gwen. I think Phoenix was the better name, but that's just my opinion :lol:. As far as I know, nothing unlucky has happened to them, and I personally don't believe that changing a horse's name is unlucky. 



> Oatmeal. LOL. Poor thing. So many unimaginative owners out there. At this polo pony barn, all the chestnut horses are "Red", all the bays are "Brownie" and all the blacks are "Blackie.


Reminds me of the book The Georges and the Jewels. All of the geldings are named George and all of the mares are named Jewel. (Fictional).


----------



## Ponies (Aug 18, 2012)

Don't believe in it. Changed both of my horses names and have/had no problems!


----------



## shandasue (Nov 22, 2011)

I dont think its bad luck, but if i know a horses name when i buy it ( I have never owned a registerd horse) i leave it. my horses names are buckshot and jersey. both mares. those names a horrable, but its alright. although I would change it if the horse had been abused or something. my friend/trainer/boss bought a horse thats had a bad life, her registered name is "armedtobeyours" but has always been and still is called "big red" (can you gess what she looks like?) if she was mine I would call her ginger, shes a sweetheart ( IWANT HER!!)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kootenay (Nov 7, 2010)

I don't think it's bad luck, but I wouldn't change a name most likely. I don't really like my own name, but it's still my name. I wouldn't have chosen the name my horse has, but it's still hers and she does recognize it. If it was really bad I'd just change it to a similar nickname.
The only name change I really have agreed with is a rescue who was owned by some drug dealers who named him Coke, and the girl changed it to Pepsi.


----------



## TheLauren (Aug 26, 2012)

I seem to never call animals by their names anyway. My cat, officially, is Czar Alexander III. I call him Little Man. My other three cats are Fat Cat, Oogie, and Girl.


----------



## LonesomeRanch (Jul 6, 2012)

I've only ever changed one horses barn name. From aqua to sunny. It just felt so awkward yelling aqua! I would do it again too, but my other 3 fit their names. (Not that I don't call them other things anyway)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nikelodeon79 (Mar 3, 2008)

I've never even HEARD of this particular superstition. What's supposed to happen that's bad if you change a horse's name?

My SIL got a horse and his name was "Yeltsin." The owners had bred him expecting a paint (Arab x Paint) and when he came out solid, they said he was "a failure." So, they named him "Yeltsin" since they said Boris Yeltsin was "a failure" as a president.

There's just no way we were going to let this sweet horse be deemed a failure his whole life, so we renamed him. We decided to call him Maverick, because he's quite the trickster. I think it fits!









A few years later, I got a rescue in that the horse trader called "Leroy." This was a very regal looking Arab and "Leroy" absolutely didn't fit. His registered name was "The Desert Splash." I decided to call him "Mirage" since water in the desert might be considered a mirage.

Mirage:


----------



## phoebeeliza (Aug 13, 2012)

Well since the general consensus seems to be that it isn't that bad to change a barn name, who wants to help me name my new draft cross?










This is Molly, and she is my very first horse. I just adore her and her ridiculous tank-like build, but I hatehatehate the name Molly! Horses with people names just aren't my thing, and Molly is such a baby name for a big bruiser like her.

Any ideas???


----------



## Houston (Apr 15, 2012)

I don't have a horse yet. But when I do find a horse and am not fond of his or her name... it's getting changed!


----------



## SugarPlumLove (Dec 27, 2009)

I absolutely love the name Molly! Definatly fits her! But since you want to change it can I recommend the name Queenie?


----------



## nikelodeon79 (Mar 3, 2008)

SugarPlumLove said:


> I absolutely love the name Molly! Definatly fits her! But since you want to change it can I recommend the name Queenie?


That's funny... we were both thinking royalty. I was thinking "Duchess."


----------



## ilovepie32 (Apr 26, 2012)

The only horse I ever changed the name of, died for unknown reasons. I will NEVER change their names again.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Britt (Apr 15, 2008)

We've changed most of our horses name. nothing bad has ever come from it.

Booger was renamed Buttercup.
Patches was renamed Patch.
Beamer was renamed Gypsie.
Precious was renamed Ginger.
Sweet Pea was renamed Nugget.
Lil' Man was renamed Jaxxon.
Stud was renamed Whiskey and then became Old Man.
Pony was renamed Daydream (though still called Pony).



Your horse is pretty! I saw her and thought immediately of the name "Phoebe" (fee-bee)


----------



## phoebeeliza (Aug 13, 2012)

Britt said:


> We've changed most of our horses name. nothing bad has ever come from it.
> 
> Your horse is pretty! I saw her and thought immediately of the name "Phoebe" (fee-bee)


That is hilarious and terrifying, since Phoebe is my name! 

I might steal the name Gypsie from you, that's a good one.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

I normally wouldn't change a registered name but when the breeder names 2 horses the same name in consecutive years, yeah, I'm gonna change the one I bought. 

Skip N My Assets was named Skip N Seall, 2010 Cremello Stallion, he has a 1/2 bro, Skip N Seal born 2011, palomino colt. Both colts are from the same mother, Bucki Seal, but different sires. My Skippy is by Dun Up The Assets and Skippy 2 is by Skips Beyond, so I thought the Skip N Seal fit him better anyhow. 

So, I honored the QH tradition of using sire & dam names and renamed my Skippy, Skip N My Assets. I think it would be worse luck to try to show and market a stallion in the same market as a 1/2 brother with the same name. Talk about confusion! 

AQHA was very helpful, and once they were able to confirm he met the criteria, issued new papers. I think it was $50 or $55, well worth it to prevent any future issues. I'm not sure about their data base, but in the Arabians if you change a name, the original name shows in parentheses and will come up in an inquiry. I'd hope that QH does something similar, so a changed registered name wouldn't become a problem.


----------



## Lunarflowermaiden (Aug 17, 2010)

No more than changing a dog's name is bad luck. 

The horse my mom used to have, came with the registered name Bruno Bar Love. I believe he was originally called Bruno in one home, Moe in another, and finally Malcolm (which is what she changed it to).

We have also had dogs that came with stupid names. Our now deceased dog Sparky came with the name Bubba. My Sheltie named Frodo, started off with the name Alan (yes, Alan).


----------



## eclipseranch (May 31, 2012)

I've only changed 1 of mine, but it didn't have anything to do with luck. The other horses had names that fit. No insult meant to anyone who has a horse named "Peppy" but for some reason I couldn't say it without a giggle..just reminded me of a French poodle..so he became "Silver" Legacy and he answered to his new name the first day as if he approved!


----------



## Britt (Apr 15, 2008)

phoebeeliza said:


> That is hilarious and terrifying, since Phoebe is my name!
> 
> I might steal the name Gypsie from you, that's a good one.


Wow, that is kinda... odd... Lol... 


And cool. Yes, I'll agree, Gypsie is a great name... Lol. My neighbors used to have a half-draft mare named Gypsy as well.


----------

